# CAO Criollo Bomba Cigar Review - Deserving of respect



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I first had one of these a couple years ago shortly after trying the CAO gold. I was pleasantly surprised then as I am now. The flavor is very di...

Read the full review here: CAO Criollo Bomba Cigar Review - Deserving of respect


----------

